# CONCACAF cancels remainder of Women’s U17 Championship



## Pitch pop (Apr 22, 2018)

Scary.  Wishing safe travels home for our young ladies from SoCal and abroad.

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/04/22/17/51/20180422-news-u17wnt-2018-concacaf-womens-u17-championship-cancelled

https://www.google.com/amp/soccer.nbcsports.com/2018/04/22/concacaf-cancels-womens-u-17-tournament-due-to-violence/amp/


----------

